# 222 Still requiring Reboots



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

We're now on our 3rd 222.  

In addition to my other problem with frequent "INFO" screen popups, the 222 is still dying (requiring a reboot) about every week or so.

Anyone else? 

Symptoms are the 222 will simply fail to turn on. TV starts up fine and we see the usual "Dish" press select to continue screen, but no amount of pressing anything works except to reset the stupid thing.

I'm growing less and less enamoured by this thing with each passing day.

Our 722 works fine.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Almost two months since our last post, still on our 3rd 222, and still periodically rebooting, though it has improved and required fewer reboots than it had been. Performing the check switch routine did seem to help.

The problem with the inadvertent popup of the "info" screen is also still occurring, though much less often since we moved the 222 forward up to the front edge of the stand. Perhaps some reflection from the tabletop ??? Still can't turn on the overhead (incandescent) lights, however, as the info screen will immediately pop up and stay there, immediately returning each time it is dismissed.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Again last night. 10 days since the previous forced reboot


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Again last night (8/14/08), six (6) days since the last one. 

This time it occurred following some heavy rain fade. The 722 in the family room recovered fine, the 222 did not. Something new this time, it kept looking for transponders, never finding any and the progress screen remained at "0 out of 5". It kept switching from transponder to transponder and from satellite to satellite. After 10 minutes and no improvement I forced another reboot.

Firmware L307


----------



## AColdStArnolds (Sep 15, 2007)

Cap'n Preshoot;1738430 said:


> Again last night (8/14/08), six (6) days since the last one.
> 
> This time it occurred following some heavy rain fade. The 722 in the family room recovered fine, the 222 did not. Something new this time, it kept looking for transponders, never finding any and the progress screen remained at "0 out of 5". It kept switching from transponder to transponder and from satellite to satellite. After 10 minutes and no improvement I forced another reboot.
> 
> Firmware L307


Mine does the same thing. If we have rain or the power goes out during the day it has to be rebooted. I would call and get another one but why hassle. Seems they all suck.


----------

